# Spectralock issues.



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Anyone ever seen this happen before with Laticrete Spectralock?

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg309/morrispaint/Laticrete/Hasher/

We did a job recently and these pink/red spots started appearing a couple weeks after the installation. They come off of the tile with a light acid wash but only lighten a bit on the grout. I can't find a source for the staining so I'm wondering if the grout itself is to blame.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

By any chance, was Redguard used under the tiles?

Were spacers (leave ins or not) left in?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

No Redguard. Durock with a roll on membrane from Laticrete over that. No spacers on the effected areas. It's all premounted 3x3 mosaic. It looks like hair dye to me, but the lady swears she doesn't dye her hair. I haven't met her, but if I do and she's 60 years old with flaming red hair, we have an issue with the truth.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

After studying the pictures more, I tend you agree with you about being suspicious. The laticrete membrane is blue (I'm assuming the anti-fracture one was used) so that wouldn't be it. 

Whats strange is that some of the red spots appear on the surface of the tiles and caulk (I'm assuming caulk was used in the corners b/c it's hard to tell from the pictures).

I would let the customer know that none of the products used would cause those red spots to appear. Try to get more 'details' as to when it appeared. Perhaps if the customer is lying, they'll trip up or give up.

Let us know what happens


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I was wrong about the membrane. It was Mapei mesh with trowel applied membrane. I believe 315 is the kit number. We are using Laticrete's now since we find it applies much easier. Yes we used matching grout caulk in the corners. The spots are on the tile and caulk as well. We washed them down with a white scotchbrite pad and some cleaning solution. This removed the spots from the tile without a problem. The grout is a different issue. I believe the distributor will be sending out a rep from Laticrete just to eliminate the grout itself. Outside of that, there is nothing else we would have done to cause this, especially since the spots appeared 2-3 weeks after the installation was done.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> I can't find a source for the staining so I'm wondering if the grout itself is to blame.


A couple of the stains are on top of the tile and would have been wiped-away when the grout was installed and cleaned so they weren't there then.

It took a couple of weeks for the stains to turn up not only in the grout but on top of the tile.

If you were to scratch the surface of the grout would the stain go away at the scratch?

Any color pigment in the grout that would cause the surface stains would surely also be into the grout below a the surface. If you can scratch-away the stain on the surface I doubt the problem is in the grout.

Brown grout do have red pigment but it doesn't release itself in the manner.

Somebody's trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

That's what we're thinking. If it didn't show up until 3 weeks later it can't be related to installation. At this point we've pretty well ruled out any installation issues and an actual grout defect, though I'll still let the Lat rep look at it. My main issue now is, what exactly is on it and why did it stain when Spectralock is suppose to be so stain resistant. I know that it's "resistant" not "proof" and I would imagine hair dye would be one thing with a strong enough chemical mix to stain even epoxy.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Check out her fingernails. My money is on a shattered bottle of fingernail polish and a botched clean up job. Any pets in the house? Maybe a cat knocked over the bottle and it dried up a bit before it could be cleaned. That was my original thought when I saw the photo.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I never thought of nail polish in a shower, but I suppose it's possible. Acetone would certainly be harsh enough to stain the grout.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, it's in the shower! Then something definitely smells there! Maybe you should send in CSI and see what they have to say. LOL.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Kids?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Solution found. Softscrub with Bleach. Evidently that was actually from mold buildup, which we didn't even consider as a serious possibility considering how fresh the work was. However this bathroom, even though it is newly renovated, was not set up with proper ventilation. Actually, it has no ventilation what-so-ever. The designer that put this job together has a made a mess out of every part of it.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

You taught me a lesson. Next time I'll ask what it tastes like...


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Uhh ohh...2 or 3 weeks, something is still fishy here

LATICRETE® SpectraLOCK® PRO Grout
LATICRETE® SpectraLOCK® PRO Grout is the finest grout available. LATICRETE SpectraLOCK PRO Grout offers the high performance, color uniformity, durability and *stain resistance* of an epoxy grout with extraordinary ease of use. 

Maximum stain resistance
Meets ANSI A118.3
Improved physical properties, stronger and more durable
Easy to install; never needs sealing
Working time of 80 minutes
*Inhibits the growth of stain-causing mold and mildew with Microban*®
Can be used on floors and walls
GREENGUARD certified, low VOC


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

the confused guy has a point there. Now my money is off the fingernail paint and on a bleeding woman with a yeast infection. The little yeasty spots are festering up and growing before the specralock can get a lock on their vector.

How do the spots taste? Do they taste like bread or beer?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

cleveman said:


> the confused guy has a point there. Now my money is off the fingernail paint and on a bleeding woman with a yeast infection. The little yeasty spots are festering up and growing before the specralock can get a lock on their vector.
> 
> How do the spots taste? Do they taste like bread or beer?


 
LMFAO :clap:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

cleveman said:


> the confused guy has a point there. Now my money is off the fingernail paint and on a bleeding woman with a yeast infection. The little yeasty spots are festering up and growing before the specralock can get a lock on their vector.
> 
> How do the spots taste? Do they taste like bread or beer?



We need a puke smiley


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not licking some lady's shower floor!  (obligatory puke smiley)

Actually, the grout isn't really stained. The bleach and softscrub takes it right off. A normal grout would leave some discoloration behind but the SpectraLock did not. As for the Microban, that's a product I've dealt with extensively. Microban doesn't outright kill mold and mildew spores. It sterilizes them so they can't reproduce. If the spots were left completely undisturbed, they would not spread and would slowly die, though the stain would remain. However, if the spores are originating elsewhere and landing on the grout, the microban won't stop them from appearing to begin with. It will keep them from spreading. Of course if the spores keep being produced from whatever source they are coming from and continue to land on the tile and grout, the spots will appear to be spreading when in truth it's new spots appearing.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Good information.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

So you surmise that the spores are dripping down from above, not traveling up through the grout obviously?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking. I haven't actually seen the whole job myself, only the photos I posted. My boss has been to look at it but sometimes he seems clueless on these things considering how long he's been doing this kind of work. We built up the shower pan and installed the tile on it. The setting material contain microban as well as the grout. I don't think it's something coming from below. If it were only on the grout I'd consider it, but I don't think it would be on the tile as well if it were coming up though the grout.


----------



## dave peffer (Jan 10, 2009)

*careful...*

hello guys, I'm new to the site and would like to say there's some real pros here. I have 28 years commercial and still learning.
Spectralock has become common in atlanta. I have used it many times.
My observations: 1. I don't think it's wise to ever use acid on epoxy.
2. I have never had color problems with spectralock. 3. If the stain can be removed by scratching the surface, it is probably from the environment, if not, foreign material in the mix, ( like an old paddle scratching red plastic from the sides of the bucket).
Manufacturers rep will help you, they are very good.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Dave-- welcome to the fray!! As for your post, I'll take your points one at a time:

_1. I don't think it's wise to ever use acid on epoxy._

Actually, even Laticrete's tech dept. will tell you that a good vinegar or citric acid wash will take care of any haze afterward.


_2. I have never had color problems with spectralock._

Nor have I, and this one goes to others who've speculated that pigment might be to blame. There IS no pigment in Spectralock, atleast not like what we're used to in any other grout. The sand is colored, and that's what gives the grout its color, and the dye that's used on that sand is colorfast.

_3. If the stain can be removed by scratching the surface, it is probably from the environment, if not, foreign material in the mix, ( like an old paddle scratching red plastic from the sides of the bucket).
Manufacturers rep will help you, they are very good._

I agree with that, and you're right about Laticrete's reps, too. They'll come right out and look into it, and the difference between them and most grout reps is they won't just automatically blame it on the grouter and "too much water".


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> _2. I have never had color problems with spectralock._
> 
> Nor have I, and this one goes to others who've speculated that pigment might be to blame. There IS no pigment in Spectralock, atleast not like what we're used to in any other grout. The sand is colored, and that's what gives the grout its color, and the dye that's used on that sand is colorfast.
> .


Bill is absolutely correct - for anyone that thinks otherwise, get yourself some spectralock sand - and try to get black - fill a glass half full of water, pour in some sand and watch how it does not cloud the water.

I am told that their sand is sprayed, then baked to make it colourfast.

I have been using nothing but spectralock for a couple of years - simply love it!


----------



## rsss396375 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like the end user (owner) had something to do with this mysterious stain that not only stains grout and caulk, but the top of the tile too. I would remove the stain from the grout and see if it penatrates all the way through, if not then it looking like its on the owners.:bangin:


----------

